# Positive News - Happy expats living in Costa Del Sol



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ello everyone,

I thought I would post my experience, I landed on Monday to explore living in the Costa Del Sol and am staying in Torrequebrada with the view of moving to this region in January. I have already explored Torremuelle, Benalmadena Pueblo, Fuengirola, los Boliches and a few other places and have spoken to many Brit expats and everyone has very positive thoughts living here and our happy. That did help to make me feel better as forums can be a negative experience.

In the next few days I am going to explore some inland locations but think my heart is set on being close to the beach.

I was actually expecting some negativity from expats when I mentioned I am planning on moving here but all positive and everyone has given me some piece of advice which hopefully will help make the transition moving to Spain with ease.

Admittedly my only negative point is most places look the same. I do like quaint places but not sure I am going to find it here, which meets all my requirements, close to a school, beach and train station. Feel free to chuck some suggestions into the mix...

Overall my visit has been a good experience so far and plan to keep exploring to pinpoint the area I would like to live.

Ken


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have you been up to Benmalmadena Pueblo??? Thats pretty as is Mijas Pueblo, altho thats very touristy 

Jo xxx


----------



## footloose5678 (May 25, 2012)

*g.reat news possitive*



jojo said:


> Have you been up to Benmalmadena Pueblo??? Thats pretty as is Mijas Pueblo, altho thats very touristy
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi ken that was great to hear,I am moving the end of Feb to drive from place to place near Guardamar up and down that part Of Spain....I am learning Spanish I also have some family In Cabo Roig and My sis and husband plan to come after I get settled so I will be doing the leg work I am looking forward to my new adventure, good luck to you and your family...


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

jojo said:


> Have you been up to Benmalmadena Pueblo??? Thats pretty as is Mijas Pueblo, altho thats very touristy
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes I have been to Benalmadena Pueblo today, it is really nice. Certainly will take a trip back their as my partner will like it a lot to and doesn't seem to touristy. Mijas Pueblo is on my list to do. I think I have come to the conclusion anything south of Benalmadena is more to my liking. Feel free to chuck a few other locations into the mix. Thanks Jojo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My good friend Natalie Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: natalieml, lives in between Torremuelle and Benalmadena Pueblo, in a place called Casa Blanca and loves it, altho it is really just a housing estate. She comes on here occasionally??!!!. 



Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... Have you had a look at Alhaurin El Grande??? It looks the part, I'm not keen on it, altho its not quite the British Bastion it used to be!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

footloose5678 said:


> Hi ken that was great to hear,I am moving the end of Feb to drive from place to place near Guardamar up and down that part Of Spain....I am learning Spanish I also have some family In Cabo Roig and My sis and husband plan to come after I get settled so I will be doing the leg work I am looking forward to my new adventure, good luck to you and your family...


Thank you footloose.

I don't think you can get a feel for a location until you visit, explore and speak to people.

I have read many books on different locations but being here makes it easier to rule places in and out.

I have the most important thing of my trip next week, visiting schools. I am hoping this goes as well as my trip so far.

Best of luck in your adventure and never get put off following your dreams. I was nearly put off before I travelled out by family but being here has just confirmed this what I want.

Ken


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

jojo said:


> My good friend Natalie Expat Forum For Expats, For Moving Overseas And For Jobs Abroad - View Profile: natalieml, lives in between Torremuelle and Benalmadena Pueblo, in a place called Casa Blanca and loves it, altho it is really just a housing estate. She comes on here occasionally??!!!.
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes I have chatted to Natalie, she has been very helpful as so have you. I met with Melanie today who found Natalie's property and will start viewing properties at the end of November as I don't plan to move until early Jan at the earliest. I visited Alhaurin de la Torre. I actually quite liked it, I did have to put my Spanish to the test which was amusing as they don't speak any English. Thank god for google translate..lol. I haven't ruled it out. I am meeting Carmen tomorrow.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Yes I have chatted to Natalie, she has been very helpful as so have you. I met with Melanie today who found Natalie's property and will start viewing properties at the end of November as I don't plan to move until early Jan at the earliest. I visited Alhaurin de la Torre. I actually quite liked it, I did have to put my Spanish to the test which was amusing as they don't speak any English. Thank god for google translate..lol. I haven't ruled it out. I am meeting Carmen tomorrow.


lol, Melanie is quite mad isnt she, but lovely! She lives in Benal Pueblo - or did and she knows the area well............. I'm getting jealous, I wish I was back there 

Jo xxx


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

jojo said:


> lol, Melanie is quite mad isnt she, but lovely! She lives in Benal Pueblo - or did and she knows the area well............. I'm getting jealous, I wish I was back there
> 
> Jo xxx


Melanie knows her stuff and very helpful. I will certainly use her services of finding me a property.

Why are you back in the UK Jo? Tell me to shut up if I am being nosey. 

Just to rub it in it was 30 degrees today...hehe x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kenwhite77 said:


> Melanie knows her stuff and very helpful. I will certainly use her services of finding me a property.
> 
> Why are you back in the UK Jo? Tell me to shut up if I am being nosey.
> 
> Just to rub it in it was 30 degrees today...hehe x


 It was 17c here ! We came back for several reasons, my son wanted to go to college in the UK to do his A-levels (altho now regrets it!!?), my daughter (15yo) never really took to Spain, it was too hot and full of Spanish !?!, my husband got fed up with the commute and we lost the tenants in our UK house and that rent paid the rent in Spain, so it seemed the best thing to do. That was a year ago now and I'm not settling back here very well and miss Spain. However, we are renting in Nerja with some friends in the winter, so I'll be back lol!!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Kenwhite77 (Aug 30, 2012)

I can fully understand the reasons why you returned, to many factors tilted the move back to the UK. No doubt you will be living back here when your children are moved out. Lol. Is Nerja nice? X


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Relocating to Spain from South Korea after 14 years out of Europe! (Brits who build ships generally end up in some far flung corner!). Hubby will be in Northern Spain (shipyard) schools and weather a no go for my kids (one will be starting A levels in Sept 2013) so have decided to go South! Kids have places at the British School of Benalmedena. I know Malaga airport is about 20 mins away (for weekend / hol visits from hubby!). Torrequebrada & Torreblanca have been suggested as possible locations to rent. I am looking to be close to shops, coffee shops, restaurants, possibly promenade nxt to a beach to 'walk' my teeny tiny Korean dog! or a small park. Near (ish) to the school. With my kids being older thats not a big deal and there is a school bus. I don't drive so looking for somewhere that has everything within walking distance on a daily basis, all the necessities! I am sure I can grab a cab or whatever to get further a field? After 14 years of having to travel 3 hours on a plane to Hong Kong for the nearest Mars Bar, Marks & Spencers & a Hello mag! I am looking forward to a change! Any help, advice, suggestions for locations etc would be very very gratefully recieved. Thanks so much.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> Relocating to Spain from South Korea after 14 years out of Europe! (Brits who build ships generally end up in some far flung corner!). Hubby will be in Northern Spain (shipyard) schools and weather a no go for my kids (one will be starting A levels in Sept 2013) so have decided to go South! Kids have places at the British School of Benalmedena. I know Malaga airport is about 20 mins away (for weekend / hol visits from hubby!). Torrequebrada & Torreblanca have been suggested as possible locations to rent. I am looking to be close to shops, coffee shops, restaurants, possibly promenade nxt to a beach to 'walk' my teeny tiny Korean dog! or a small park. Near (ish) to the school. With my kids being older thats not a big deal and there is a school bus. I don't drive so looking for somewhere that has everything within walking distance on a daily basis, all the necessities! I am sure I can grab a cab or whatever to get further a field? After 14 years of having to travel 3 hours on a plane to Hong Kong for the nearest Mars Bar, Marks & Spencers & a Hello mag! I am looking forward to a change! Any help, advice, suggestions for locations etc would be very very gratefully recieved. Thanks so much.


1
TORREMUELLE!!! Thats the urb that The British college is on I lived there, its wonderful and has everything, even a train station with direct access to the airport

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> 1
> TORREMUELLE!!! Thats the urb that The British college is on I lived there, its wonderful and has everything, even a train station with direct access to the airport
> 
> Jo xxx


as long as she doesn't end up renting your old house


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> as long as she doesn't end up renting your old house



er...... there is that!! Although the house itself was perfect - just the landlady AAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Cheers Jo, its great to get feedback. "has everything" sounds very inviting x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> Cheers Jo, its great to get feedback. "has everything" sounds very inviting x



Close to the school, has a train station at the top which, as I say has a direct line to Malaga city and airport and the many shops etc at plaza mayor, it goes to Fuengirola the other way. The trains are cheap, clean, modern and frequent!! Torremuelle itself is close to the beach, it has a little supermarket next to the school, a couple of bars and is close to the main N40 with a bus stop that can take you to the nearest Mercadona. At the top of Torremuelle is a big campo area for dog walking and for kids to play. I found it perfect! My children went to The British College and loved it! The head mistress there was very strict, but fair. Put Torremuelle into google maps and take a look

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Great! Just the kind of info I was hoping for. Done my fair share of advice giving to new expats wives at this end, thankful I am able to get the same sort of help 'now the shoe is on the other foot' so to speak! Very grateful for your time Jo x 
Can I just ask how hard will it be for me if I don't speak the language?! Bare in mind I know about as many words in Korean as I do in Spanish and I have 'managed' here, after a fashion, for 14 years! I am not adverse to learning the language my brain just doesn't appear to be wired up like that! My daughter speaks Korean! and my son is learning Spanish at school now. I think my daughter will pick it up when she is living in the country.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angil said:


> Great! Just the kind of info I was hoping for. Done my fair share of advice giving to new expats wives at this end, thankful I am able to get the same sort of help 'now the shoe is on the other foot' so to speak! Very grateful for your time Jo x
> Can I just ask how hard will it be for me if I don't speak the language?! Bare in mind I know about as many words in Korean as I do in Spanish and I have 'managed' here, after a fashion, for 14 years! I am not adverse to learning the language my brain just doesn't appear to be wired up like that! My daughter speaks Korean! and my son is learning Spanish at school now. I think my daughter will pick it up when she is living in the country.


Torremuelle isnt an "english community" in fact its fairly international. My neighbours were english one side (We never actually spoke to them tho), danish the other. opposite was a bilingual south american lady married to an English man, but most people speak a bit of English and there are English around. I was by no means fluent and got by without any problem!!! Besides, you'll pick it up easily

Jo xxx


----------



## angil (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow! Sounds like home (Korea!). My kids have quite literally gone to school with every nationality under the sun. I love living in an International community (where thankfully, for me, the business language of the World is English so most speak atleast some!). Thanks again xx


----------



## Hotspud (Jan 24, 2018)

Hi jo,
Sounds like you know the area. I am looking to retire around the costa del sol or costa tropical.
I have spent hours looking online at places like Mijas, Estepona, Nerja, Alhaurin El Grande, Benalmadena etc. I know they are not the cheapest areas but seem to be the nicest?
My plan is to sell my house in UK, split the money to buy a place to rent in UK and buy/rent in Spain.
I have two children who will be teenagers by the time we will emigrate so would appreciate any advice on schooling out there?
My concerns are, I would not like to end up in an area that is full of dropouts and a high crime area. So could you advise where a family of four could live where there is not an army of tattooed, shell suit brits with beer bellies.... and the men look the same!! 
Is a really picturesque town/village that isn't 50miles to the coast?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Hotspud said:


> Hi jo,
> Sounds like you know the area. I am looking to retire around the costa del sol or costa tropical.
> I have spent hours looking online at places like Mijas, Estepona, Nerja, Alhaurin El Grande, Benalmadena etc. I know they are not the cheapest areas but seem to be the nicest?
> My plan is to sell my house in UK, split the money to buy a place to rent in UK and buy/rent in Spain.
> ...


Jojo does not post on the forum any more.

As your children will be teenagers you will really need to be looking at (private) international schools for their education as the near unanimous view seems to be that once they are that age they do not cope very well with schooling in Spanish. That being the case, Nerja would probably not be the best choice for you as international schools are very thin on the ground anywhere East of Málaga - the only one anywhere near Nerja is in Almuñecar.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> *Jojo does not post on the forum any more.*
> 
> As your children will be teenagers you will really need to be looking at (private) international schools for their education as the near unanimous view seems to be that once they are that age they do not cope very well with schooling in Spanish. That being the case, Nerja would probably not be the best choice for you as international schools are very thin on the ground anywhere East of Málaga - the only one anywhere near Nerja is in Almuñecar.


Maybe she'll pop back to reply to this!

She doesn't live in Spain any more though. I think she's actually been back in the UK now for longer than she lived in Spain.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> Maybe she'll pop back to reply to this!
> 
> She doesn't live in Spain any more though. I think she's actually been back in the UK now for longer than she lived in Spain.


If memory serves me correct she was buying a small bolt hole in Nerja.Whether she did or not I don't know.Just to say what's happened to allheart and the member from one of the islands near Tenerífe as they seem to have disappeared without a trace.A greeting.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> If memory serves me correct she was buying a small bolt hole in Nerja.Whether she did or not I don't know.Just to say what's happened to allheart and the member from one of the islands near Tenerífe as they seem to have disappeared without a trace.A greeting.


Yes, I wondered about Allheart and a few more. There should be a where are they now thread


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Isobella said:


> Yes, I wondered about Allheart and a few more. There should be a where are they now thread


Yes Allheart was one of the best Remainers I've come across !!

As for JoJo wasn't she expating in Worthing ?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Allheart had been ill - hope she's OK.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Yes Allheart was one of the best Remainers I've come across !!


yes & she's not even British!

That's the nature of forums though. People come, people go. Different people use them for different reasons & have different reasons for stopping, too. Some stay for years & then stop posting, some ask one question, get lots of answers, but never come back to say thanks (or otherwise)


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes & she's not even British!
> 
> That's the nature of forums though. People come, people go. Different people use them for different reasons & have different reasons for stopping, too. Some stay for years & then stop posting, some ask one question, get lots of answers, but never come back to say thanks (or otherwise)


Ah but she was from the Commonwealth !!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Allheart had been ill - hope she's OK.


Yes she had been - I hope she's OK too


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Maybe she'll pop back to reply to this!
> 
> She doesn't live in Spain any more though. I think she's actually been back in the UK now for longer than she lived in Spain.



I had noticed that JoJo doesn’t post on here anymore - which is a great shame.

Do we know why, or is it personal ? She was very pleasant and helpful, just as _you _always are !!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I was last in communication with Cristina (Allheart) on 6th February and asked her how she was but received no answer, so have asked her again. Will report back if and when I receive an answer.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I am in regular contact with Allheart and we meet up every now and then. I am happy to let you all know that she is very well and in great form. She even stayed at our place a few weeks ago and fell in love with our chickens, cats, rabbits and lemons...


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

thrax said:


> I am in regular contact with Allheart and we meet up every now and then. I am happy to let you all know that she is very well and in great form. She even stayed at our place a few weeks ago and fell in love with our chickens, cats, rabbits and lemons...


That's good to hear.


----------

